# Mac OS 9 Audio Update 1.3 : çà marche ou pas?



## fred (4 Février 2000)

Apple vient de mettre sur son site l'update Audio 1.3
N'hésitez pas à nous faire part de votre expérience dans cette mise à jour.
Pour le moment le chargement (même en ADSL) est très long.


----------



## fred (4 Février 2000)

L'installation c'est déroulée sans accroc.
L'insertion d'un DVD provocait un plantage du Finder; un peu de nettoyage dans les extensions a remédié à la situation.
Le son est sans 'cracs' et les films vidéo DVD ont une synchro image/son correcte maintenant.
Les jeux playstation sur CVGS n'ont plus le défaut suivant: régulièrement le jeu se figeait pendant 1 à 2 secondes. C'est réglé.
Tests effectué sur un iMac DV SE sous Mac OS 9 en français.
Si vous avez des difficultés pour charger l'update du site surchargé Apple envoyez-moi un mail; je vous le fait parvenir en réponse (Frederic@MacGeneration.com)


----------

